# to make fun of



## kandi17

I tried to look it up in a spanish-english dictionary, but i couldn't find it.


----------



## pejeman

Hola:

Creo que "burlarse" es lo que buscas.

Saludos


----------



## Mate

kandi17 said:


> I tried to look it up in a spanish-english dictionary, but i couldn't find it.


Si. Mofarse. Yo me mofo, tú te mofas, él...
Pero suena muy anticuado.


----------



## Rayines

Klick here >>>>


----------



## Moritzchen

Mateamargo said:


> Si. Mofarse. Yo me mofo, tú te mofas, él...
> Pero suena muy anticuado.


Pero nene, sos el ahijado de Napoleón? Burlarse querido, B-U-R-L-A-R-S-E
Caramba con este chico!


----------



## Mate

Moritzchen said:


> Pero nene, sos el ahijado de Napoleón? Burlarse querido, B-U-R-L-A-R-S-E
> Caramba con este chico!


¡Pucha qué rápido se me pasó el Pleistoceno!


----------



## La tia Tata

Y pensar que practicamente te "mofaste" de mí porque no conocía otra marca de bananas!...je je...
Vas mas *para atrás* que yo!!!!

Puede ser también:  tomar el pelo, reirse de alguien...


----------



## Moritzchen

Tomar el pelo Tía darling sería "pull his/her leg", reírse de alguien no es mofarse ni burlarse sino reírse. Nena, y vivís en Ezieiza! Preguntále a los turistas mientras comés las Doyle.


----------



## SpiceMan

Moritzchen said:


> Tomar el pelo Tía darling sería "pull his/her leg", reírse de alguien no es mofarse ni burlarse sino reírse. Nena, y vivís en Ezieiza! Preguntále a los turistas mientras comés las Doyle.





> *reír**.*
> (Del lat. _ridēre_).
> * 3.* intr. Hacer burla o zumba. U. t. c. tr. y c. prnl.
> 
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_





> Cuando equivale a ‘burlarse de alguien o algo’, se construye siempre como pronominal seguido de un complemento con _de: «Su hijo se reía de él, de sus gustos»_ (Obligado _Salsa_ [Arg. 2002]).
> 
> _Diccionario panhispánico de dudas ©2005
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Reirse es reirse. Pero también burlarse.


----------



## JB

OK, so the dictionary term for "to make fun of" is "burlarse de".  Now the question remains, how do you use the phrase.  Please advise if the folllowing are correct, or if not please correct
.
Are you making fun of me?
¿Ud. se burla de mí?

They are making fun of you.
Ellos se burlan de Ud.

¿Diez puntos, o fracaso?


----------



## Mate

jbruceismay said:


> OK, so the dictionary term for "to make fun of" is "burlarse de". Now the question remains, how do you use the phrase. Please advise if the folllowing are correct, or if not please correct
> .
> Are you making fun of me?
> ¿Ud. se burla de mí? ¿Está Ud. burlándose de mi? ¿Te estás burlando de mi?
> 
> They are making fun of you.
> Ellos se burlan de Ud. Ellos se están burlando de tí/Ud.
> 
> Diez puntos


----------



## JB

Gracias Mateamargo.


----------



## Mafelo505

Mateamargo said:


> ¡Pucha qué rápido se me pasó el Pleistoceno!


 
No te sientas mal, *mofar *fue lo primero que pensé yo también (debo ser del Jurásico).

En realidad no está tan en desuso aquí en España, y tiene un sólo significado, a diferencia de *burlar* (también engañar).

Si vienes a España, no te _enfades_ si se_ mofan_ de tí...

(_Enfadar: _otra palabra que prácticamente no había usado hasta llegar a la península)

Saludos


----------



## pejeman

SpiceMan said:


> Reirse es reirse. Pero también burlarse.


 
Hola:

Desde luego que sí. Pero también hay burlas que se hacen muy en serio, sin reírse. Algunos excelentes ejemplos se hallan en la películas de Cantinflas y en las de Chaplin.

Saludos


----------



## La tia Tata

SpiceMan said:


> Reirse es reirse. Pero también burlarse.


Spiceman: Gracias, pibe!
Moritzchen ....viste? Acá en Argentina es común usar "reirse de alguien" omo "burlarse de alguien"


----------



## Moritzchen

Bueno Tía no te mofes...


----------



## La tia Tata

je je 
lero lero......  
          lero lero......
(como diria Quico, del Chavo...)


----------



## Cosmopolita

jbruceismay said:


> OK, so the dictionary term for "to make fun of" is "burlarse de". Now the question remains, how do you use the phrase. Please advise if the folllowing are correct, or if not please correct
> .
> Are you making fun of me?
> ¿Ud. se burla de mí? *It's not wrong, but it's not in Present Continuous like in English. So, it would rather be: "¿Ud. se está burlando/riendo de mí?" Or "¿Te estás burlando/riendo de mí?"*
> 
> They are making fun of you.
> Ellos se burlan de Ud. *Again, it's not in Present Continuous. "Ellos se están burlando/riendo de Ud." or "Ellos se están burlando/riendo de vos" would be better.*
> 
> quote]


----------



## Bronte

Escárnio, mofa, burla, bulla, chanza, pitorreo, etc. Cada una con su matiz, nos  aporta riqueza expresiva, conformarse con una palabra es triste ademas el castellano es adepto a la sinonímia. Saludos.


----------



## Mafelo505

Bronte said:


> Escarnio, mofa, burla, _bulla_, chanza, pitorreo, etc. Cada una con su matiz, nos aporta riqueza expresiva, conformarse con una palabra es triste ademas el castellano es adepto a la sinonímia. Saludos.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo.
(Creo que te refieres a *pulla*, no bulla)
Saludos


----------



## Mate

pejeman said:


> Hola:
> 
> Desde luego que sí. Pero también hay burlas que se hacen muy en serio, sin reírse. Algunos excelentes ejemplos se hallan en la películas de Cantinflas y en las de Chaplin.
> 
> Saludos


Creo que el que se hizo célebre por su seriedad al mofarse fue Buster Keaton, pero ya nos remontamos al Precámbrico.


----------



## Mate

Cosmopolita said:


> jbruceismay said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK, so the dictionary term for "to make fun of" is "burlarse de". Now the question remains, how do you use the phrase. Please advise if the folllowing are correct, or if not please correct
> .
> Are you making fun of me?
> ¿Ud. se burla de mí? *It's not wrong, but it's not in Present Continuous like in English. So, it would rather be: "¿Ud. se está burlando/riendo de mí?" Or "¿Te estás burlando/riendo de mí?"*
> 
> They are making fun of you.
> Ellos se burlan de Ud. *Again, it's not in Present Continuous. "Ellos se están burlando/riendo de Ud." or "Ellos se están burlando/riendo de vos" would be better.*/quote]
> See post #11
Click to expand...


----------



## Mate

By this time I guess Kandi17 might be thinking: _are all these people making fun of me? What a pathetic bunch of old fa**s they make! _
And I wouldn't blame her.


----------



## Joey.

"Gastar" (= to tease) tambien, no?
-Joe


----------



## Mate

Joey. said:


> "Gastar" (= to tease) tambien, no?
> -Joe


Para mi "gastar" es burlarse de alguien pero, que yo sepa, es un localismo (rioplatense). Ej: a Juan lo están gastando por la pelada = they are making fun of Juan because of his bold head. (Seguro que hay mejores maneras de expresarlo pero ahora no me viene ninguna).
Tease también es burlarse pero creo que con una connotación de provocación.


----------



## Bronte

Bulla, quería decir y dije.


----------



## Mafelo505

Bronte said:


> Bulla, quería decir y dije.


 
¿Bulla como sinónimo de burla?


----------



## Mate

Mafelo505 said:


> ¿Bulla como sinónimo de burla?


Dale, dale manija ahora que se fue a dormir.


----------



## al805

Mateamargo said:


> Para mi "gastar" es burlarse de alguien pero, que yo sepa, es un localismo (rioplatense). Ej: a Juan lo están gastando por la pelada = they are making fun of Juan because of his *bold* head. (Seguro que hay mejores maneras de expresarlo pero ahora no me viene ninguna).
> Tease también es burlarse pero creo que con una connotación de provocación.


 
Hi 

I think you may mean "bald" not "bold"...unless John has una cabeza valiente...


----------



## Mate

al805 said:


> Hi
> 
> I think you may mean "bald" not "bold"...unless John has una cabeza valiente...


You are absolutely right!. English pronunciation is somehow tricky for some of us native Spanish-speakers.
I wonder why or how did you pick this old thread. How and why does people pick old threads in general?

Cheers - Mate


----------



## Rayines

> How and why do people pick old threads in general?


Yo me pregunto lo mismo, y eso que éste es bastante reciente. Han aparecido hilos de diciembre del 2005 y anteriores. Tengo una teoría al respecto: que la gente busca alguna de las palabras que figuran en el título, por la búsqueda o el diccionario de WR, y viene a parar a los hilos, no sé....


----------



## Mate

Rayines said:


> Yo me pregunto lo mismo, y eso que éste es bastante reciente. Han aparecido hilos de diciembre del 2005 y anteriores. Tengo una teoría al respecto: que la gente busca alguna de las palabras que figuran en el título, por la búsqueda o el diccionario de WR, y viene a parar a los hilos, no sé....


Tenés razón. No me había dado cuenta. 
¡Qué gil!


----------



## al805

Thats is exactly the way I happened across this old thread. I searched for a word and the thread just caught my eye.

Just to confuse matters, the pronunciation of "bald" and "bold" is in fact the same in some parts of England...


----------



## boyaco

yes, I agree with Cosmopolita
are you making fun of me = te estás burlando de mí?


----------



## JB

Rayines said:


> Yo me pregunto lo mismo, y eso que éste es bastante reciente. Han aparecido hilos de diciembre del 2005 y anteriores. Tengo una teoría al respecto: que la gente busca alguna de las palabras que figuran en el título, por la búsqueda o el diccionario de WR, y viene a parar a los hilos, no sé....


A Rayines y Mateamargo:

Yo casi siempre (a veces lo olvido), antes de empezar un hilo nuevo, si necesito ayuda, hago una búsqueda.  Muchas veces encuentro el tema ya discutido en gran detalle y la información que necesito ya está, esperándome. 

Otras veces, leo las entradas, pero me quedo con dudas o preguntas, o quiero hacer un comentario.  ¿Qué importa que otra persona, nativo de Teotihuacán, lo empezó en el año 1493?   Van a haber nuevos "foreros" mañana, y pasado mañana, a veces repitiendo las mismas preguntas.


----------



## Mate

jbruceismay said:


> A Rayines y Mateamargo:
> 
> Yo casi siempre (a veces lo olvido), antes de empezar un hilo nuevo, si necesito ayuda, hago una búsqueda. Muchas veces encuentro el tema ya discutido en gran detalle y la información que necesito ya está, esperándome.
> 
> Otras veces, leo las entradas, pero me quedo con dudas o preguntas, o quiero hacer un comentario. ¿Qué importa que otra persona, nativo de Teotihuacán, lo empezó en el año 1493? Van a haber nuevos "foreros" mañana, y pasado mañana, a veces repitiendo las mismas preguntas.


Oh, ahora mismo recuerdo un viejo hilo pintado en un muro de Teotihuacán acerca de serpientes emplumadas y jaguares. ¿Qúe se hizo de ese hilo? ¿Qué quiso decir el protoforero? ¿Acaso Pejeman podría explicarnos?


----------

